# Advice on which new board to get!



## itsafirelife (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey guys, new to the forum! 

I have been snowboarding for the past two season on a friends 2007 Burton Feel Good with Lexa bindings. 

I recently purchased Salomon Pearl Boa boots, and need advice on which way to go on my board/bindings. 

I have kind of narrowed it down, much appreciated for any advice! 

Cadence - Arbor
Deja Vu Flying V - Burton
Smokin Vixen - Salomon 
Gypsy - Salomon
Wonder - Salomon 
GNU - Ladies Choice
Capita - Birds of a Feather


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

A couple of friends ride the Salomon Gypsy and both rate it.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I can only go by what my wife likes and rides. She approves of the ladies choice.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

itsafirelife said:


> Hey guys, new to the forum!
> 
> I have been snowboarding for the past two season on a friends 2007 Burton Feel Good with Lexa bindings.
> 
> ...



Where do you ride? What part of the world/which resorts do you call home? Based on your choices I'm guessing you're all mountain type rather than park oriented. You are probably going to be better off with magne traction if you live somewhere with primarily icy conditions, but in any case I think you can't go wrong with Ladies Choice. I also heard good things about Vixen. There's a forum member Argo whose wife rides that board I think, so ask him. My daughter has Superpark so I tried it last winter and was impressed with how lively it felt, if Vixen is anything like that I'd go with it.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

In order to give you useful advice we would need to know more about you. None of those boards seems inherently bad though. I would get the smokin vixen due to the bummer warranty and my knack for breaking things.


----------

